# Rescue Advice



## jmoore (Jul 3, 2006)

Hello everyone! As I've stated in my in my introduction I don't have a dog yet, but I'm trying to do as much research as possible before making the big move. 

I was wondering from those who have rescued/adopted Maltese, how easy was the transition for you and the dog? Did you have any difficulties or did your dogs adjust pretty well?

When my husband and I were first married we bought a supposedly two year old Shih Tzu (actually we found out several months later he was more like 12!) and he fit right in with us. He never had a bad behavior problem or anything or was mean to us in any way. We both loved each other very much. Our problem was that we didn't think it through and he came from a home where the lady stayed home all day and he had like seven other dogs that were his friends. We worked all day and he would go crazy when we left home. Thankfully, my parents took him and my dad and Boomer fell in love with each other. I also remember as a kid having many dogs, a lot of them were not puppies when we got them and they seemed to do well. I am just wondering about the Maltese breed if there are any problems or advice that you'd give me in getting a rescue/adopted dog.

Thanks again,
Joann


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am really glad you are considering a rescue.

Wilson was a rescue, and while it has been a challenge, he is doing very well. Our biggest issues have been potty training, he can't be confined in a kennel/pen/room, and his fear of going places. Marj (ladysmom) recommended a book to me that has been super helpful, Second-Hand Dog : How to Turn Yours into a First-Rate Pet . I can't recommend this book enough to anyone thinking of getting a rescue. 

Wilson came to us with some serious health problems; kennel cough, ear infections, eye infection, and horrible teeth. We have had him since Nov 2005 and have spent about $2000.00 getting him healthy. Wilson was not seriously abused, but he was neglected and mis-treated. He is very needy, and still scares pretty easily. 

Be selective with your rescue... if you don't have the knowledge or time to help an abused pet, then try to find one that has been turned in for other reasons- like their owners had to move, or died, etc. They tend to have less "issues". I would go through a rescue agency such as;

Northcentral Maltese Rescue

Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue

Atlantic Maltese Rescue

I suggest this instead of SPCA or the pound because they do rehabilitation with the dogs, they really get to know the dog to figure out what kind of home will be best for him/her. They will ask you a ton of questions so that they can find the right dog for you, your family, and your lifestyle.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

My Lady is a rescue and I applaud anyone who considers adopting a rescue rather than going the traditional puppy route. I haven't had a puppy or kitten in 25 years. Once I adopted my first rescue, I became aware of how many super adult animals were looking for their forever home through no fault of their own. I believe that there is a special bond that forms between an animal who has been given up and the person who rescues him or her. I swear they appreciate love and kindness that much more and repay you with extra-special love and devotion.

I'd definately check out the rescue groups that Deanna posted. The great thing about going through a group rather than taking "pot luck" through word of mouth or a newspaper ad is that all the dogs are first placed in foster homes, get refresher courses in potty training, manners, etc. if necessary, but, more importantly, are evaluated so that the perfect match between the dog and its new person is made. It avoids the problems you had with your first rescue.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Every rescue dog has an entirely new case history . My rescue shih tzu Henry - was 8 months old , a street dog who had never seen a toy or brush and very traumatized . With months of love and care - Henry is now an obnoxious , lovable 'normal' dog. His rescue brother Teddy the lhasa apso - had no problems and was very confident from day one of the adoption . Most rescue organizations test the dogs to see if they are child safe . Sarah


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My Crisse is a rescue, but now 7 months later it's as if she has been with us forever. Supposedly she's 10 yrs old. The poor thing was dropped off at a kill shelter. Crisse still cowers, still is not house-trained, but so much improved! Thank goodness for fancy pants! Her hair was so badly matted when dropped off, she was skin and bones. Today she is a much loved and adored beautiful Maltese. Crisse doesn't know how to play with toys, but I won't give up on that. She'll go through the garbage, so it's my fault if left out. Crisse likes to bite people in the leg and run away. Most times it's funny. 

Big sister Lola and Crisse are still trying to work things out. They tolerate each other, but I bet they're glad they have each other when Steve and I aren't home. Lola and Crisse were sleeping next to each other the other morning, I cried my eyes out. They love going out together and running together. 

Oh, I could go on and on. I adore my girls and I thank God for them everyday. 

When adopting a rescue, you go through a question and answer process. It's to make sure you and the lucky rescue are a match. It sounds like you have a lot of love to give, I say go for it! Good luck to you and your husband.
Kerry


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I think if you go with a little rescue you'll find that many might have some sort of "issues". However not all do and most are minor things that can be worked on. I think there is an adjustment period for all involved no matter what the case may be.

The thing of going with an experienced rescue .. the fosters will be very up front with you as to the particular "quirks" a pooch might have. They live with them, work with them, and can well evaluate what situations might or might not be a good match. 
They want you to have full understanding. I had to fill out an application for Naddie which was a few pages long.. the references were checked out ( vet is a 'biggie" with most I think). My application 'passed" the references "passed" and then I got a phone call for more exchange of information... for me as well as for the fostermom regarding Naddie. That was followed with a "meeting" to be sure there was a 'connection" and more info/questions exchanged. All this is to be sure the best match possible is made. After all they want the best connection..they don't want the dog put back into "the system". 

We got our little Naddie last September. It was not a Maltese breed rescue but organization called "pet Rescue". I found her on petfinder.com looking under the Maltese breed. 
She was pulled from a kill shelter in SC and was victim of severe neglect/abuse. The rescue group by way of a foster got her back to health. They took care of her heartworm problem, all other parasitic problems, did therapy on a leg that was drawn up to her body and atrophied. They gave her all shots and had her spayed. Her exact age was not known. Their vet put her down as over one year but likely under 2. Our vet agreed.
She had been transported up to our area in NY where we got her from another foster mom. I believe it was for an adoption that fell thru.
We were told of all her positive points : very friendly, loving, good with cats, kids , and other dogs... with the possible excepton of other little dogs. That seemed to be a case where there were mixed 'reviews' from various situations). We were also told about her various "issues" : severe separation anxiety for one. I discussed it in depth with the fostermom and felt I could work with her on that. Potty was another. She had apparently been severely punished so she felt she had to "go" in secret. All this was also discussed with the foster mom and I had no reservations about taking on either problem. The fostermom apparently felt confident in me that I would not give up on naddie and we were approved. We did sign a contract that if for any reason we couldn't keep Naddie she was to be given back to 'pet rescue". 
I won't say it didn't take time and patience for the separation issue and it was severe..not just whining and barking when left but true panic attacks .
However, I have to tell you Nadie is now secure in herself to be left alone..no more panic attacks!!We 99% overcame the potty. I say that because she doesn't "tell us".. but we time outtings and she will go. In the event we are away and she has to go.. she will go to the basement and "go" on the layers of newspapers placed there for her. ( we tried pee-pads but she wouldn't use them..she 'preferred newspaper so we went with it. It has been 10 months now and the papers are rarely used. She pretty much 'holds" till she can go out. 
So basically the more you reveal about your lifestyle.. what you are looking for... . the rescue organizations can better make that 'match". Don't get discouraged if the first one you "see" doesn't work out.. there's usually a valid reason and to your benefit as well... but there are many many out there just waiting for that certain home. 
I have not one regret about getting Naddie. She is an absolute joy to have!! We truly couldn't ask for a better little girl! She has taken over our home and hearts!!! She just needed a bit of TLC to help her work thru her insecurities.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I just noticed this thread, and MUST respond. My home is full of rescues. I wouldn't have it any other way. I have never known so much love and companionship. This may sound odd, and a bit crazy, but I fostered Daisy for a year. After I officially adopted her, she changed. For a year she barked "orders" at me. By the different tones of barks, I knew she wanted to pee, poop, drink, eat or get on my bed. We communicated. 

After I adopted her, she had yet another bark. This bark is, and it makes me cry, wanting me to join her in bed, cuddle her, rub her belly, or just be in the same room. 

She's a wise old gal, and I swear, she was keeping a distance, as I do with fosters, to spare any heartache when they leave.

I don't know what I would do without without my Old Daisy, Blind Billy, Big Butt Henry, and my weee darlings, Joplin and Frankie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I just noticed this thread, and MUST respond. My home is full of rescues. I wouldn't have it any other way. I have never known so much love and companionship. This may sound odd, and a bit crazy, but I fostered Daisy for a year. After I officially adopted her, she changed. For a year she barked "orders" at me. By the different tones of barks, I knew she wanted to pee, poop, drink, eat or get on my bed. We communicated.
> 
> After I adopted her, she had yet another bark. This bark is, and it makes me cry, wanting me to join her in bed, cuddle her, rub her belly, or just be in the same room.
> 
> ...


Oh, your post makes me cry, too! (Happy tears though!)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> I just noticed this thread, and MUST respond. My home is full of rescues. I wouldn't have it any other way. I have never known so much love and companionship. This may sound odd, and a bit crazy, but I fostered Daisy for a year. After I officially adopted her, she changed. For a year she barked "orders" at me. By the different tones of barks, I knew she wanted to pee, poop, drink, eat or get on my bed. We communicated.
> 
> After I adopted her, she had yet another bark. This bark is, and it makes me cry, wanting me to join her in bed, cuddle her, rub her belly, or just be in the same room.
> 
> ...


What a wonderful, wonderful post! I am crying! 

You express so beautifully the joy of opening your heart and home to a rescue. I haven't had anything but rescue dogs and cats in 25 years and couldn't imagine getting a pet any other way.

This is my favorite rescue peom.

Baggage
---- by Evelyn Colbath----


Now that I'm home, bathed, settled and fed,
All nicely tucked into my warm new bed.
I would like to open my baggage
Lest I forget,
There is so much to carry -
So much to regret.

Hmm.. Yes there it is, right on the top-
Let's unpack Loneliness, Heartache and Loss,
And there by my leash hides Fear and Shame.
As I look on these things I tried so hard to leave-
I still have to unpack my baggage called Pain.

I loved them, the others, the ones who left me,
But I wasn't good enough - for they didn't want me.
Will you add to my baggage?
Will you help me unpack?
Or will you just look at my things
And take me right back?


Do you have the time to help me unpack?
To put away my baggage,
To never re-pack?
I pray that you do - I'm so tired you see,
But I do come with baggage -
Will you still want me?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=221069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Marj!! That poem is so very touching







I want to go home and hug my babies









Is it okay if I pass this on to the Northcentral Maltese Rescue list?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Sure, but I bet they already have it. I've seen it all over the internet.

Here's another good one:

RESCUE ME 

Rescue me not only with your hands 
but with your heart as well. I will respond to you. 

Rescue me not out of pity 
but out of love. I will love you back. 

Rescue me not with self-righteousness 
but with compassion. I will learn what you teach. 

Rescue me not because of my past 
but because of my future. I will relax and enjoy. 

Rescue me not simply to save me 
but to give me a new life. I will appreciate your gift. 

Rescue me not only with a firm hand 
but with tolerance and patience. I will please you. 

Rescue me not only because of who I am 
but who I'm to become. I will grow and mature. 

Rescue me not to revere yourself to others 
but because you want me. I will never let you down. 

Rescue me not with a hidden agenda 
but with a desire to teach me to trust. I will be loyal and true. 

Rescue me not to be chained or to fight 
but to be your companion. I will stand by your side. 

Rescue me not to replace one you've lost 
but to soothe your spirit. I will cherish you. 

Rescue me not to be your pet 
but to be your friend. I will give you unconditional love. 

Rescue me with true love in your heart and 
I will give you these things all the days of my life. 

~ Author © Terri Onorato ~


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I can't stop crying. Thank God we found Crisse. My little fancy pants wakes up everyday smiling at me and her Daddy. Not really Lola, though!


----------

